# another big hauler bash



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been trying to make a big hauler into a 1:29 0-6-0. I have no experience and no real idea what I'm doing. So here's what I settled on as a prototype, an early PRR B6










and using parts from a big hauler, a derelict aristo Pacific, and what I think were drive rods from an lgb mogul, I've gotten this far:











I'm not aiming for exact modeling--I couldn't pull it off if I wanted to. I'm aiming for a robust looking approximation. I can see I need to lower the cylinders, and I want to bring the cab forward maybe half an inch, and make some kind of superstructure for the cab to rest on. But I'm fairly pleased so far


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Not bad at all. 

I'm not sure how much you wish to play with the prototype, but if I may offer one suggestion, if you wish to approximate the prototype a bit closer: Channel the cab in height through the window area. It will allow a straight footplate to fit directly up against the bottom edge of the cab and clear the top of the cylinder as well, much like the B6. It'll also close up the side windows a bit, for that matter. 

-Kurt


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you kindly, I appreciate the suggestions. I'm not sure what you mean, though, by "Channel the cab in height through the window area." I though about trying to cut a big hauler cab down, but the aristo cab seemed like a better bet. Now I can see the window will be too big....


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

The same as chopping the roof on a car, essentially. In this case, slice the cab longitudinally, but not at the bottom or top - make the cut at the window area, and then take a second slice out. Sand as necessary to even out the cut, and glue the two halves back together. 

Presto - a cab with a lower profile, and smaller windows to boot. 

-Kurt


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool keep it up, it looks great so far. i think the cab lookd fine, but then I'm pretty easy.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks kurt, that makes perfect sense.

Vic it was your 0-6-0 that inspired me-so it's your fault!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I can see I need to lower the cylinders


FYI - the actual steam cylinders should be centered vertically on the axles. In other words, the piston rod points at the center of the wheel driven by the connecting rod. Makes sense if you think about it: the rod driving the wheels is pushed/pulled by the cylinder piston, and its other end is oscillating up and down as the wheel rotates. So you would want to oscillation to be symmetrical. 

You can see on your protoype photo that the cylinder's piston rod is exactly over the center of the front driving wheel.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

That's looking great! Definietly one to watch the progress on. 

If I may make a suggestion.. The silver riveted area should not extend forward of the firebox. You may want to consider covering, smoothing, or removing the portion above and ahead of the rear driver. Even better, cut it off and move it back under the cab a bit, since the firebox extends into the cab.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Tweak it abit with the above suggestions and you will have a very credible engine. The overall size and proportions look very good. Keep us posted. 

Terl


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've made some progress. I lowered the cab, make a riveted jacket for the smokebox, and figured out how to attach various bits. Here's the update:











and the prototype, reversed:











I started out wanting to make something kind of casual and whimsical, and then got bitten by the accuracy bug. I think this is about as accurate as I can make it, given that I have no modeling "skills" and have just been blundering my way through it like a blind man. I need to finish the undercab area, and add a pilot, figure secure attachments for it all, and then start paint prep. I'm going to try to build something like the firebox under footboards too


Also I started to think that if I was investing all this time, I wanted something that ran better than an old Bg Hauler. So I found a lightly used Annie on ebay for a good price and that's now the drive/chassis


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow! That's quite an improvement. I especially like the cab. It looks as thought it was always ment to be that size. 

As far as not having any skill, there's only one way to get some - keep building! I'd never done anyhting like this when I started my first scratchbuilding project, but I decided to jump right in and see what happens. I've made most of the parts at least twice now. Heck, I've probably got enough scrap parts to make a wierd, deformed sister engine by now. But that's how I learned how to make something that satisfies my toughest critic - me!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't get yerself confused by reversing the photo... the air compressor belongs on the other side. Nice looking prototype and good work on the model!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 10/10/2008 10:50 AM
Thanks kurt, that makes perfect sense.

Vic it was your 0-6-0 that inspired me-so it's your fault!



Vic's Fault!!!!







Yeah buddy!!!!!

Toad


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

That looks _sharp_ - especially that cab  

-Kurt


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Paint is your friend!


Yesterday I managed to get some paint on it. It wasn't all screwed together when I took this-that cap under the cab will disappear





















I need to make a pilot, and then start adding the details--handrails, piping, sandlines, whistle etc. I think it looks a little like a B6


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin' good buddy... keep us posted.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

That's coming along nicely. What are you going to use for a tender?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I have an aristo slopeback tender--I thought I would use that, change the headlamp for something more modern


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

For not knowing what you're doing, you're doing pretty good. Did you read the old Article by David Fletch? It has some geat pointers in it. It's like a bible to me, when I am working on locos.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Calling it done, except for a few details, like lettering and weathering. I need to add some valve gear. I've kind of run out of gas on it. 































Thanks very much to all those who commented and gave me encouragement and suggestions. All in all I'm fairly pleased 

For what it's worth it's an Annie chassie/drive with an aristo slopeback tender. The domes and stack came from a Big Hauler, the smokebox front and the bell from an Annie, the Whistle (not yet added) from an Annie. The tender headlight came from a Big Hauler and so did the pilot. The backhead came from an Anie: I aded a firebox light and a cab light. The cylinders, the cab, the headlight and the reverser came from an Aristo Pacific.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I think it looks fantastic. great job of bashing. Later RJD


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Turned out nice. Will look good switching cars on yours rail road.

Terl


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

great job!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

MY last post, I promise!

It's a miserable day outside so indoor pictures, with bad lighting


I added a whistle, and steps, and control rods/cables, added some uneven gloss, added the lettering, and did some weathering. Except for the fact that the tender is way off, both too high and too short, I think it turned out pretty well.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,

That turned out great!! What did you use for a drawbar? 

Mark


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks great to me







how does it run and pull?
Nick..


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks! The drawbar is a piece of coat hanger wire I keep forgetting to paint black. It's worked so far. 

Nick it runs like an Annie, which is what it's built around, except better because there's no front pilot to derail all the time. It's also picking up power from the tender, so it runs very well. 


It pulls like an Annie, which is to say "so so." I'm thinking about adding more weight. It's built from a practically new Annie I got on ebay, which seem to have a nylon rather than styrene chassis--I have another Annie and it's clearly made from a different plastic. It's the most recent version of the Annie and it seems pretty robust, so more weight shouldn't hurt. I hope


----------

